# Laser Cut pendants



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok guys.Here they are the first ones cut.these are unplated. :biggrin: 
let me know what you think.they had to be cut a little bigger than expected.due to the detail.
The first 4 went to Biggs.
I have 4 more unplated steel pendants.I will sell these to whoever wants them for 25 bucks.
Starting tomarrow.I will be cuttong all my pendants in Stainless so they can be polished.
Price:
35.00 plus shipping
Chrome-45.00 plus shipping
Gold- i need to find out.
Outside of the U.S.shipping is whatever the post office charges.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Next on the list.
Low4oShow M.C.C. ,
Minis back window plaques and 
Dynasty Model Car Club. :biggrin: 
Now that i got the ok by Biggs.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

cool :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 22 2008, 12:53 AM~9753403
> *cool  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: weres your money?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 21 2008, 11:48 PM~9753373
> *Next on the list.
> Low4oShow M.C.C. ,
> Minis back window plaques and
> ...


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

fuckers r nice


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 21 2008, 11:56 PM~9753416
> *:biggrin: weres your money?
> *



wish I knew the answer to that myself. :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

MUCH PROPS, SO HOW ARE THEY MADE???


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 22 2008, 12:57 AM~9753425
> *
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 HOW MUCH AND WERE DO I SEND THE $$$$$$$$$ TOO? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+Jan 22 2008, 02:10 AM~9753695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with a laser cutting machine. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 Can you do some of these up for C.M.B.I. club??????


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO YO YOOOOOOOO THEM ARE PROPER...I NEED ONE OF THEM!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

CAN YOU MAKE ANY SMALL ENOUGH TO FIT MCBA AS A PLAQUE FOR OUR MODELS???


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 22 2008, 08:48 AM~9754316
> *:0 Can you do some of these up for C.M.B.I. club??????
> *


after i am done with the others.I will look into yours.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 22 2008, 08:56 AM~9754342
> *YO YO YOOOOOOOO THEM ARE PROPER...I NEED ONE OF THEM!
> *


show me the moneyyyyyyy. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 22 2008, 10:01 AM~9754651
> *CAN YOU MAKE ANY SMALL ENOUGH TO FIT MCBA AS A PLAQUE FOR OUR MODELS???
> *


wish i could.the machine wont cut that small.but im looking into get a machine that will. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 22 2008, 11:22 AM~9755081
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Jan 22 2008, 01:58 PM~9755978
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

what up homie. :wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what about my car club plaqe with all the words still 45 plated right








and yes a pendent


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jan 21 2008, 08:45 PM~9753356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  imagine the possibilities with that one....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

Man kustombuilder u the man homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 22 2008, 06:20 PM~9757965
> *what about my car club plaqe with all the words still 45 plated right
> 
> 
> ...


ya.i think i can do it.it would be less.35.its cut in stainless so you can polish it.if you want it plated.its more.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 22 2008, 10:17 PM~9759982
> *Man kustombuilder u the man homie
> *


i have been told that several times. :biggrin: 
im starting to belive it. :0


----------



## sanchostattoos (Aug 30, 2007)

Were on the list too! CENTERFOLDS! Great guy to deal with he stays in contact at all times!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Deffenently can't wait to hear back from you!!!! Would be super cool to have some of these kicking aroung!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 23 2008, 09:07 AM~9762369
> *Deffenently can't wait to hear back from you!!!! Would be super cool to have some of these kicking aroung!
> *


  just need to get some other stuff cut first.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 22 2008, 08:36 PM~9760186
> *i have been told that several times. :biggrin:
> im starting to belive it. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

now thats good joke.......................................... :rofl: :buttkick:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 23 2008, 01:24 PM~9764217
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> now thats good joke..........................................  :rofl:  :buttkick:
> *


:uh: dont come in here and fuck with my thread.if your going to buy one.let me know.ill be happy to sell you one.if not shut the fuck up and go play somewhere else.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 23 2008, 11:24 AM~9764223
> *:uh: dont come in here and fuck with my thread.if your going to buy one.let me know.ill be happy to sell you one.if not shut the fuck up and go play somewhere else.
> *


 :0 ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :angry: hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:twak: cal me se cabron antes que te :buttkick:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 23 2008, 01:33 PM~9764291
> *:0 ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :angry: hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :twak: cal me se cabron antes que te :buttkick:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 23 2008, 11:33 AM~9764296
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 22 2008, 11:58 PM~9761271
> *:biggrin:
> *


are you taking your ball and going home?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2008, 01:38 PM~9764337
> *are you taking your ball and going home?
> *


i might.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 23 2008, 12:39 PM~9764343
> *i might.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2008, 01:41 PM~9764353
> *
> *


ok.i wont.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:cheesy: DODGEBALL!!!!!!! ok im done......


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 23 2008, 11:46 AM~9764382
> *ok.i wont.
> *


ahh fuey :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 23 2008, 01:47 PM~9764393
> *ahh fuey :angry:
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 22 2008, 10:17 PM~9759991
> *ya.i think i can do it.it would be less.35.its cut in stainless so you can polish it.if you want it plated.its more.
> *


and 1 more ?
would i be able to put it on a necklace


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 23 2008, 06:05 PM~9766063
> *and 1 more ?
> would i be able to put it on a necklace
> *


yup


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 23 2008, 12:36 AM~9760186
> *i have been told that several times. :biggrin:
> im starting to belive it. :0
> *


you are 

















































a man.lol :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 23 2008, 07:24 PM~9766721
> *you are
> a man.lol  :biggrin:
> *


last time i looked i was. :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 23 2008, 07:37 PM~9766805
> *lol
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 22 2008, 10:13 PM~9759934
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> imagine the possibilities with that one....
> *


i thought about it.i cant sell what i have.getting that machine would be a waste.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HELLO :biggrin: :angry: :tongue:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 24 2008, 02:09 PM~9773223
> *HELLO  :biggrin:  :angry:  :tongue:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

yo kustom builder how much for some 1/25 scale back window plaques????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 24 2008, 04:34 PM~9774340
> *yo kustom builder how much for some 1/25 scale back window plaques????
> *


I cant do 1/25 yet.im working on that.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

oh ok i just seen your makin mini a back window plaque and i just assumed


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 24 2008, 05:11 PM~9774518
> *oh ok i just seen your makin mini a back window plaque and i just assumed
> *


well im going to try and see how it comes out.but im not sure yet.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

how much to make a pendant of this plaque?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

and he wants the star in the middle to spin :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Jan 24 2008, 06:18 PM~9775105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how many you need?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 24 2008, 05:18 PM~9775105
> *and he wants the star in the middle to spin :biggrin:
> *


lol sounds cool but no spinning!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jan 24 2008, 06:36 PM~9775272
> *lol sounds cool but no spinning!!! :biggrin:
> *


im thinking.let me try to see.that would be cool.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

a kustombuilder canu make a pendant of this plaque?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

if u can do the spinning thing hit me up kustombuilder


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Jan 24 2008, 09:29 PM~9777061
> *a kustombuilder canu make a pendant of this plaque?
> 
> 
> ...


no problem :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

thankz hno: hno: :tongue:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Jan 24 2008, 10:55 PM~9778054
> *thankz hno:  hno:  :tongue:
> *


let me know when your ready.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 24 2008, 10:32 PM~9778449
> *let me know when your ready.
> *


HAVE YOU TRIED THE STAINLESS YES...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

the next ones coming are going to be stainless.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 24 2008, 10:41 PM~9778552
> *the next ones coming are going to be stainless.
> *


CAN'T WAIT FOR MY OTHER 4 STAINLESS ONE'S.............. :biggrin: 
I'M GOING TO JAKE THE JEWELER ON SAT TO SEE HOW MUCH TO MAKE IT IN WHITE GOLD & DIAMOND'S. :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 24 2008, 10:56 PM~9778738
> *CAN'T WAIT FOR MY OTHER 4 STAINLESS ONE'S.............. :biggrin:
> I'M GOING TO JAKE THE JEWELER ON SAT TO SEE HOW MUCH TO MAKE IT IN WHITE GOLD & DIAMOND'S. :0
> *



Awready BIGGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 24 2008, 11:18 PM~9778938
> *Awready BIGGS!!!!!!!
> *


  YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT... :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 24 2008, 11:19 PM~9778945
> * YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT... :biggrin:
> *



Yes Sir. I need to get off my ass and build, shit i wanna join MCBA! It will go good wit my ROLLERZ ONLY piece :biggrin: :biggrin: . Hell I'll even get a new gold grill wit MCBA diamond out :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 24 2008, 11:32 PM~9778449
> *let me know when your ready.
> *


we gettin close on mine homie


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

hows bout a week????????i just want 1 for now.........and see if the uther members want 1 to.......thankz..... :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 25 2008, 03:05 AM~9779294
> *we gettin close on mine homie
> *


x2 lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 26 2008, 01:30 AM~9787267
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Just finished up the new stainless ones for Biggs.I should be seeing him today to give them to him. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 28 2008, 12:19 PM~9802864
> *:0
> *


  you buying one?or just bullshitting? :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice homie nice


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 28 2008, 01:54 PM~9803584
> *nice homie nice
> *


 :biggrin: 
gots to get to work on yours now. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

coo homie :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

For all the MCBA members.If you are interested in the Pendant.Please let me know asap.If not i might never cut these again and youll be assed out cause i got alot of projects coming up and im not going to stop what im doing to cut one fuckin pendant.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 29 2008, 11:02 AM~9812457
> *For all the MCBA members.If you are interested in the Pendant.Please let me know asap.If not i might never cut these again and youll be assed out cause i got alot of projects coming up and im not going to stop what im doing to cut one fuckin pendant.
> *


 :angry: i hate being broke.......


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 29 2008, 01:13 PM~9812978
> *:angry: i hate being broke.......
> *


well if you want one.let me know.i will cut it and hold on to it.but dont flake on me.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 29 2008, 01:14 PM~9812982
> *:wave:
> *


i will start on your this week. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 29 2008, 12:15 PM~9812984
> *well if you want one.let me know.i will cut it and hold on to it.but dont flake on me.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 29 2008, 01:16 PM~9812994
> *
> *


Thats 1 for Reverend Hearse.who else? :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:|


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 29 2008, 09:15 AM~9812984
> *well if you want one.let me know.i will cut it and hold on to it.but dont flake on me.
> *


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 29 2008, 01:13 PM~9812978
> *:angry: i hate being broke.......
> *


i bet you hate being banned too? :roflmao: 

ttt for kb!! buy some pendants so he can practice making a small layitlow one for our cars!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 29 2008, 10:36 PM~9818261
> *i bet you hate being banned too?  :roflmao:
> 
> ttt for kb!! buy some pendants so he can practice making a small layitlow one for our cars!!!
> *


x2
more like to get the money to buy the machine that will cut that small. :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Jan 30 2008, 07:01 PM~9825284
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

a homie did you start on ours


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 29 2008, 02:15 PM~9812984
> *well if you want one.let me know.i will cut it and hold on to it.but dont flake on me.
> *


 :yes: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 31 2008, 07:02 PM~9834762
> *a homie did you start on ours
> *


i sure did.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ok fellas.i have 3 raw MCBA pendants.who wants them?30 shipped.hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 1 2008, 11:22 AM~9840093
> *i sure did.
> *


coo :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 1 2008, 08:09 PM~9844888
> *coo :cheesy:
> *


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:|


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:|


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 24 2008, 11:35 PM~9778483
> *HAVE YOU TRIED THE STAINLESS YES...
> *


Im working on your licence plates.i will post pic asap.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 2 2008, 12:17 AM~9847011
> *Im working on your licence plates.i will post pic asap.
> *


THANK'S FOR HOOKING UP THE " BLING BLING" HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 2 2008, 12:31 AM~9847081
> *THANK'S FOR HOOKING UP THE " BLING BLING" HOMIE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



AAAWWWWW Im blind!!!!!!!! Mis ojos.....mi pobre ojitos!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 2 2008, 01:31 AM~9847081
> *THANK'S FOR HOOKING UP THE " BLING BLING" HOMIE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 2 2008, 01:31 AM~9847081
> *THANK'S FOR HOOKING UP THE " BLING BLING" HOMIE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAMN THATS PHAT ! 

I got mine ordered and a MINIDREAMS ! I asked for raw but that shit here i just might change my mind !


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn those r f**kin sweet now i cant wait to see how ares look


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Feb 2 2008, 01:52 AM~9847190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: 
i have your raw one ready to ship. :0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

biggs did you get on dipped in gold yet. and can we get a pic of the whole chain.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 2 2008, 01:58 AM~9847223
> *biggs did you get on dipped in gold yet
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

AND THE CHAIN BELONG'S TO MY PLATINUM PEICE. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 2 2008, 02:16 AM~9847303
> *AND THE CHAIN BELONG'S TO MY PLATINUM PEICE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 2 2008, 02:16 AM~9847303
> *AND THE CHAIN BELONG'S TO MY PLATINUM PEICE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice piece looks good


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice work KustomBuilder!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 2 2008, 11:07 AM~9848475
> *Nice work KustomBuilder!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait 2 see mine


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 1 2008, 10:16 PM~9847303
> *AND THE CHAIN BELONG'S TO MY PLATINUM PEICE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK..... that looks sick.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 3 2008, 02:22 PM~9855542
> *FUCK..... that looks sick.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

so how much chromed


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

whats up big homie....... hows the DYNASTY one comein along?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

hey bro, just a heads up, the members of my c.c. r interested. ill get at you with designs in a few days so you can give me sum prices....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin+Feb 3 2008, 10:08 PM~9858252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will start to put something together this week. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 3 2008, 02:36 PM~9855609
> *so how much chromed
> *


pm sent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 ......................................................................... :biggrin: ............................................................


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 5 2008, 07:18 PM~9872237
> *:0 ......................................................................... :biggrin: ............................................................
> *


how many you going to order?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 5 2008, 06:14 PM~9872706
> *how many you going to order?
> *


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

How much for this cut out and chromed but with out the feet


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 5 2008, 08:38 PM~9872919
> *How much for this cut out and chromed but with out the feet
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

M.C.B.A. members.
I have these right now.if you don't get these now.it will be a couple weeks till I cut more.
2- 3 in steel raw
1- 3 1/2 steel raw
1- 2 1/2 stainless.this one can be polished up nice.
let know today if you want them and I will ship out in the morning.make me a offer.I am not going to plate these.I just want to rid of them.bullshit offers will be ignored.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you get mine made? 

Payment tomarrow.  

Hit me with a pm about 1 of those you want gone. We might work something out. Can always use 2.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 6 2008, 10:49 PM~9882827
> *M.C.B.A. members.
> I have these right now.if you don't get these now.it will be a couple weeks till I cut more.
> 2- 3 in steel raw
> ...



KB ! I was waiting on you to do the MINIDREAMS 1 and pick up both at the same time ! If its not to late i want the 2 1/2in stainless MCBA !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

let me know !

ill take a chrome one, if gold isnt to much? :biggrin: 

pm me we'll talk


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 7 2008, 02:38 AM~9884517
> *you get mine made?
> 
> Payment tomarrow.
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2008, 08:37 AM~9885096
> *KB !  I  was  waiting  on you    to  do  the  MINIDREAMS  1  and  pick up  both  at the  same  time !  If  its  not  to  late  i  want the  2 1/2in stainless MCBA !
> *


I cant get to the mini dreams right now.in time i will.  

2- 3 in steel raw _*pending to LowandBeyond.*_
1- 3 1/2 steel raw _*still available.*_
1- 2 1/2 stainless.this one can be polished up nice. _*pending to Mini.*_


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pics :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 7 2008, 01:13 PM~9886752
> *pics  :biggrin:
> *


you know what they look like.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 7 2008, 11:13 AM~9886754
> *you know what they look like.
> *


the new ones :uh:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

hey kustom, how about these.... bring back some memories?










I'd like one chromed. Let me know...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Feb 7 2008, 03:32 PM~9887750
> *hey kustom, how about these.... bring back some memories?
> 
> 
> ...


pendant or plaque?


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 7 2008, 03:33 PM~9887762
> *pendant or plaque?
> *


both would be nice. let me know a price. thanks


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Feb 7 2008, 03:51 PM~9887902
> *both would be nice.  let me know a price. thanks
> *


let me look into it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I need to know where to send the cash later.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

X2 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i will pm you guys.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

make ours yet?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 8 2008, 12:58 PM~9897140
> *make ours yet?
> *



dude...... chill out..... you ask everyday almost.... he said he'll make them.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 29 2008, 09:36 PM~9818261
> *i bet you hate being banned too?  :roflmao:
> 
> ttt for kb!! buy some pendants so he can practice making a small layitlow one for our cars!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hearse?????^^^^^^^^ :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 8 2008, 04:29 PM~9897254
> *Hearse?????^^^^^^^^ :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :nosad: :nono:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sent homie.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i ment to tell him dont rush it.and i havent been on in a week


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 8 2008, 04:58 PM~9897140
> *make ours yet?
> *


Mine are 1st inline! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 8 2008, 06:29 PM~9897254
> *Hearse?????^^^^^^^^ :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 10 2008, 12:59 PM~9909134
> *:yessad:
> *


im being good.......


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i cant wait to see the dynasty plaque!  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 11 2008, 12:25 PM~9916121
> *i cant wait to see the dynasty plaque!    :biggrin:
> *


give me a few days.i almost have it done.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

whats up kustombuilder you have a pm.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

HEY KUSTOMBUILDER DO YOU HAVE ANY ART WORK FOR THE DYNASTY LOGO THAT I COULD GET FROM YOU


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 12 2008, 11:22 AM~9923664
> *HEY KUSTOMBUILDER DO YOU HAVE ANY ART WORK FOR THE DYNASTY LOGO THAT I COULD GET FROM YOU
> *


im trying to get it done.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 11 2008, 03:48 PM~9916645
> *give me a few days.i almost have it done.
> *




hno: i cant wait! :biggrin: 


thanks big homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 12 2008, 03:23 PM~9925205
> *hno: i cant wait!  :biggrin:
> thanks big homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

any news big homie?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 26 2008, 11:34 AM~10033679
> *any news big homie?
> *


this week i hope.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I got 1 chrome MCBA left.After that i wont be cutting anymore till i get the other guys stuff done that have been waiting.get it now.make me a offer.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn homie i forgot bro!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: Pm me n a lil while, i still want it homie.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 12 2008, 06:32 PM~10857780
> *Damn homie i forgot bro!!!! :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: Pm me n a lil while, i still want it homie.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

sold to WACO.  

Now i can get to work on the 
low4oshow and DYNASTY M.C.C. stuff.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Weak!!!!  :|


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 12 2008, 06:44 PM~10857861
> *Weak!!!!   :|
> *


 :twak: what?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

WE NEED SOME TOO!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 12 2008, 06:54 PM~10857918
> *WE NEED SOME TOO!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


im on it as soon as i get these other clubs done.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 12 2008, 11:04 PM~10860087
> *
> *


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 12 2008, 06:43 PM~10857852
> *sold to WACO.
> 
> Now i can get to work on the
> ...


  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

do you need a count homie, let me know and ill gather up the troops and find out for you.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 12 2008, 10:33 PM~10859802
> *im on it as soon as i get these other clubs done.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2008, 08:47 AM~10861869
> *do you need a count homie, let me know and ill gather up the troops and find out for you.
> *


  yes and i also need to talk to you to finalize the design.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 13 2008, 12:38 PM~10862492
> * yes and i also need to talk to you to finalize the design.
> *


cool pm on its way homie.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2008, 10:56 AM~10862605
> *cool pm on its way homie.
> *


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 :0 thanks homie.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

hey how much for this in chrome?


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

opps i ment this


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jun 13 2008, 01:59 PM~10863935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how many?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

1 or 2... probaly more after the rest of the club sees them


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jun 13 2008, 08:32 PM~10866414
> *1 or 2... probaly more after the rest of the club sees them
> *


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 16 2008, 03:41 PM~10881125
> *
> *



how do i make a payment?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jun 16 2008, 05:05 PM~10882126
> *how do i make a payment?
> *


pm sent.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok everybody. I want to update everybody on our business.
Due to the demand of people that need custom stuff cut. We have decided to start doing this full time instead of part time. We just bought or very own Laser cutter last week and we are looking at a Water jet this week. We are in the process of moving to our new location in Santa Fe Springs Cali. We should be fully operational by the middle of July. At the moment we are trying to get all the orders that we are working on out to all of you. Please be patient with us during this transition. Thank you all that have giving us a chance to grow. We look forward to continuing to do business with you. If you have any questions or concerns. Please feel free to pm me. In the mean time.I will work hard to get the current orders filled.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

good luck KB. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 17 2008, 05:15 PM~10890846
> *good luck KB.  :biggrin:
> *


thank you so much bro.Thank you to all of you that have helped us and supported us.I look foward to growing with you all.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

cool...no rush.. we probaly going to have you made are plaques also.. 




> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 17 2008, 06:13 PM~10890827
> *Ok everybody. I want to update everybody on our business.
> Due to the demand of people that need custom stuff cut. We have decided to start doing this full time instead of part time. We just bought or very own Laser cutter last week and we are looking at a Water jet this week. We are in the process of moving to our new location in Santa Fe Springs Cali. We should be fully operational by the middle of  July. At the moment we are trying to get all the orders that we are working on out to all of you. Please be patient with us during this transition. Thank you all that have giving us a chance to grow. We look forward to continuing to do business with you. If you have any questions or concerns. Please feel free to pm me. In the mean time.I will work hard to get the current orders filled.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jun 17 2008, 05:21 PM~10890886
> *cool...no rush.. we probaly going to have you made are plaques also..
> *


i look foward to it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

any progress :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 18 2008, 10:20 AM~10896341
> *any progress  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


working on it.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

coo


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 18 2008, 10:38 AM~10896460
> *coo
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 18 2008, 09:58 AM~10895886
> *
> *


maybe this might help more


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jun 18 2008, 01:02 PM~10897744
> *maybe this might help more
> 
> 
> ...


much better.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Got mines today!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 18 2008, 05:58 PM~10900117
> *Got mines today!!!! :biggrin:
> *


post pics bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

T.T.T.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

my friend is interested in some of your work
he said hit him on aim at
AIM: SAMBPERKIN
EMAIL: [email protected]
MYSPACE: www.myspace.com/criminalnetwork


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

anymore chrome MCBA's left?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i just got back.i have a very sick family member.i was dealing with that.let me get back ito the swing of thigs.thank you everybody for your patience.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

No problem homie.. handle your business...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jun 29 2008, 07:55 AM~10973526
> *No problem homie.. handle your business...
> *


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo coming soon.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 9 2008, 12:37 PM~11046704
> *Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
> 
> Impala
> ...


im sorry this is goin to sound stupid but its all good. but others as well as me might want to kno what these are used for. im am very curious :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 9 2008, 10:06 PM~11051659
> *im sorry this is goin to sound stupid but its all good. but others as well as me might want to kno what these are used for. im am very curious  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


knockoff chips.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 9 2008, 08:37 AM~11046704
> *Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
> 
> Impala
> ...


sweet deal homie.... i got an old set of 3-bar knockoffs that need new chips.... too bad i'm broke :biggrin: is this a special deal or regular price?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2008, 10:14 PM~11051765
> *sweet deal homie.... i got an old set of 3-bar knockoffs that need new chips.... too bad i'm broke  :biggrin:  is this a special deal or regular price?
> *


regular price rite now.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

hey homie get at me..


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Jul 19 2008, 08:04 PM~11129120
> *hey homie get at me..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

any progress


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I would like to update everybody.

Long story short. We started this venture part time. I got so many people wanting stuff done. So my partners and i decided to go full time with this and open a shop and get our own machine. We are going to be open in about 2 more weeks. These next 2 weeks i will be at the shop getting it ready to open. Once we get the machines hooked up and everything in place. (right now its really the machines we are waiting for).We will be back in business. I am sorry this took so long but the other guy we were cutting with flake to much on us. That’s why we are going on our own. alot of designs is done and ready to cut. We just need to get everything in place. I hope you all continue to understand and are a lil more patient with us. As soon as we are ready I will contact all of you to get this going. Thank you for your understanding.Please feel free to pm me if you have any questions or concerns.
David

here some pics of the shop.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you know one of those empty rooms would look good as a model room ya know. :biggrin: j/k bro. just let me know when your ready.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN GOOD DEAL HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! BIG ASS SHOP!!!!!!!!!!! BETTER PUT A PLASTIC PLATER IN THAT BITCH!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Jul 28 2008, 04:51 PM~11199186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im way ahead of you.  1 room will be a display room. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

These chips are obviously for 1:1 cars right???? What are the sizes of them and can we special order a deffrent logo?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 29 2008, 04:37 PM~11208616
> *These chips are obviously for 1:1 cars right???? What are the sizes of them and can we special order a deffrent logo?
> *


correct my friend.for 1:1.
size is about 2 1/4 in
you can order what ever you like. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

im liken that caddy in the pic.
good job getn your self all sisturated and starting a shop. takes some balls to that . 
BEST OF LUCK TO YOU GUYS. 
also i sent a pm.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 30 2008, 11:28 AM~11215049
> *im liken that caddy in the pic.
> good job getn your self all sisturated and starting a shop. takes some balls to that .
> BEST OF LUCK TO YOU GUYS.
> ...


thanks bro.pm replyed. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I just off the phone with the shipping company.The machine is expected to arrive on tue.Then it will take us a few days to set it up and do some test cuts.After that.we are back in the game.I will keep everybody posted. :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

T T T


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 6 2008, 04:42 PM~11276924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: habib.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

While i am working other peoples pendants.I might be able to cut more MCBA pendants.Pre order yours now.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

isnt this nice? :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 7 2008, 12:45 PM~11285807
> *isnt this nice? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


it would be nice if it was cutting stuff already :angry: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 7 2008, 03:42 PM~11286327
> *it would be nice if it was cutting stuff already :angry:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


tell me about it.  patience young skywalker.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 7 2008, 03:42 PM~11286327
> *it would be nice if it was cutting stuff already :angry:  :0  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :werd:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 7 2008, 03:48 PM~11286389
> *:roflmao:  :werd:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Who want some MCBA pendants?I might be able to cut a few this weekend.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 15 2008, 06:31 PM~11354673
> *  :0
> *


your stuff is on the table. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 15 2008, 06:34 PM~11354699
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2008, 06:41 PM~11354747
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:|


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin: whats up bro


----------

